# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυγοτροφή από Ιταλό Εκτροφέα !!! Τίγκα στην.....βιταμίνη !!!

## karakonstantakis

*Την βρήκα στο facebook δημοσιευμένη σε μια ομάδα αποκλειστικά για την Καρδερίνα !!!  
Πολύ βιταμίνη δεν βάζει ο τύπος ???? 
Αν γνωρίζει κανείς τη βιταμίνες βάζει ας μας πει !! Η μια πρέπει να είναι αυτή που έχω και εγώ "detoxicum" και που δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σχεδόν ποτέ !!  Προσθέτει επίσης Νίζερ-Καλαμπόκι-Αρακά  και μια σκόνη προς το τέλος προφανώς για να τραβήξει κάποια εναπομείναντα υγρά !! 

*

----------


## ninos

μετά απο όλα αυτά, δεν θα απορούσα καθόλου εαν έβαζε και red bull  :rollhappy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν ξέρω.... αλλά μου φαίνονται υπερβολικές τόσες..... σκόνες !!!! Αποδοχή από της Καρδερίνες του πάντως της βλέπουμε στο τέλος του βίντεο *  ::

----------


## ninos

το detoxicum και το ornicuma που βάζει, είναι 4 γρ στο κιλό.  To δεύτερο δεν γνωρίζω τι έχει μέσα. Το detoxicum πάντως το έχω και εγώ, αλλά το προσθέτο στο νερό. Το αποδέχονται τα πουλιά χωρίς πρόβλημα. 

*Προϊόν Detoxicum*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ναι το έβαλα και εγώ το καλοκαίρι 3-4 φορές όλες και όλες... αλλά έβγαζε πολύ δυσάρεστη μυρωδιά !! Παρόλα αυτά τα πουλιά έπιναν κανονικά !  Μου το είχε στείλει ο Geam μαζί με την καρδερίνα που μου έκανε δώρο !!*

----------


## jk21

αυτο που εχει σαν βαση πρεπει να ειναι φρυγανια ή καποιο αλλο υλικο μεταξυ φρυγανιας και ρασκ 
απο κει και περα χρησιμοποιει τα προιοντας της σειρας terra di cuma - geavet 
http://www.geavet.com/ENG/ornitologiaintegratori.html

που ειναι μια χαρα σκευασματα (απο τα συστατικα τους .δεν εχω γνωμη εμπειρικη αφου δεν τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει ,απλα εχω δει απο κοντα το detoxicum που το εδινε καποιο φιλαρακι ) αν δοθουν οπως πρεπει .δεν συνδιαζονται ολα μαζι ,οπως κανει ο τυπος και αυτο γιατι ολα εχουν πολυβιταμινη μεσα τους .μονο το detoxicum που ειναι κυριως βοτανα εχει πολυβιταμινη αλλα σε πιο χαμηλη δοση .τα αλλα ειναι αλλα για το ζευγαρωμα ,αλλα για την πτεροροια ,αλλα για καραντινα  κλπ .... αυτος τα εκανε αχταρμα .Κλασσικη περιπτωση εκτροφεα που του πλασσαρανε καποια προιοντα (ασχετα με την ποιοτητα τους ) και αυτος κανει κακη χρηση ,γιατι απλα δεν κοιταξε να μαθει ποτε του ,τι και πως αλλα ειπε ετσι κανουν οι παλιοτεροι και εμπειροι ,ετσι θα κανω και γω (ασχετα αν οι παλιοτεροι οταν πουλησανε τα πουλακια του ,ποτε δεν μαθανε τη συνεχεια τους .... ) 
βαζει επισης καποιο ενισχυτικο του χρωματος (δεν φαινεται για κανθαξανθινη ) και κατι αλλο στο τελος

το detoxicum Αλεξ ειναι προιον με ταραξακο ,αγκαθι μαριας και καποια αλλα βοτανα .αλλα σαν βαση αν μυρισα καλα ,ειναι η γνωστη μυρωδια του << φυραματος >> .... σογιαλευρο

----------


## Gardelius

Ειναι αυστηρα για ¨Ιθαγενη¨....  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Δεν ξέρω.... αλλά μου φαίνονται υπερβολικές τόσες..... σκόνες !!!! Αποδοχή από της Καρδερίνες του πάντως της βλέπουμε στο τέλος του βίντεο*


Αλεξ. ξερεις καμια καρδερινα να μην αποδεχεται το νιζερ, τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι. αν προσεξεις καλα στο τελος οι καρδερινες αρακα τρωνε. :wink: 

*αλλος ενας εκτροφεας που τα εχει αρπαξει για να κανει διαφημηση προϊοντων?

*''ειδες'' και τα διπλωματα πρωτο με 90 ποντους, δευτερο με 89....

----------


## jk21

εγω θα διαφωνησω μερικως Οδυσσεα ως προς τα κινητρα .... μπορει παραλληλα και αυτο που λες ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι συμβαινουν και αυτα ....

αλλα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ,εχουμε την περιπτωση ενος εκτροφεα ο οποιος για αξιοκρατικους (και καμμια φορα οχι ...) λογους εγινε πρωταθλητης και του ζητηθηκε  (ή με δικια του πρωτοβουλια ) να πει τα κολπα του ... η λογικη που υπαρχει παντα ειναι οτι πρωταθλητης ειναι ,ολα σωστα θα τα κανει .το θεμα ειναι οτι σε τετοιες παρουσιασεις ειτε γιατι θελουν να εντυπωσιασουν ,ειτε γιατι απλα λογω ελλειψης σοβαρων γνωσεων για διατροφη και φαρμακα δινουν οτι να ναι ετσι κι αλλιως ,ειτε γιατι καμμια φορα δινουν και επιτηδες λανθασμενες τακτικες για να μην μαθουν αλλοι τα μυστικα τους (χωρις να εχουν συνειδηση ή γνωση  ,οτι αυτο που πραττουν ειναι επικινδυνο ) ,εχουμε αυτο που βλεπουμε στο βιντεο

η αληθεια ειναι οτι η σειρα προιοντων που παρουσιαζει ,δεν χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη διαφημηση στην ιταλια ,γιατι την προωθει αναγνωρισμενος πτηνιατρος που ηδη αναφερεται και στην ιστοσελιδα του natale και ξερεις ποιον λεω 


λεγοντας αυτα θυμηθηκα την ρηση αναγνωρισμενου του δικου μας χωρου που συνεστηνε οτι στην πτεροροια πρεπει να μειωνουμε τις πρωτεινες και να αυξανουμε τα αμινοξεα .... (παρεπτοντως τα δομικα στοιχεια της πρωτεινης ειναι τα αμινοξεα )

----------


## antoninio

καλησπερα..χρησιμοποιω καποια προιοντα απο αυτα και θα ηθελα να πω την γνωμη μου..η σειρα terra di cuma - geavet ειναι 100% φυτικη αρα μετα το περας της ημερομηνιας ληξης δεν χαλαει απλα εξασθενει η δραση τους..δεν ειναι χημικα προιοντα και δεν αποτελουν κινδυνο για τα πουλια μας..αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι το κραταμε κανα 6μηνο κι`ολας..
 το detoxicum,και τα ornicuma R, Q, S και G δεν εχουν σταθερη δοσολογια ολο το χρονο..εξαρτατε απο την καθε περιοδο του χρονου και την κατασταση του πουλιου..
τι εννοω?? το detoxicum σαν συμπληρωμα διατροφης ειναι 4γρ ανα κιλο αυγοτροφης την περιοδο του ζευγαρωματος για να προστατευει τη διογκωση του ηπατος καθως ολοι μας αυξανουμε τις διατροφικες συνηθειες ειδικα την εποχη εκεινη..αν ομως καποιο πουλι εχει προβλημα υγειας και ειδικα με το συκωτι του τοτε η δοσολογια παει στα 8 γρ......και βαζουμε μονο detoxicum..πολυ σημαντικο ρολο παιζει και ο συνδυασμος μεταξυ των ανωτερω προιοντων  καθως πρεπει πρωτα να λαβουμε υποψιν την εποχη που ειμαστε και μετα να προσεξουμε την αυξομειωση των γραμμαριων για το τι θελουμε να κανουμε..π.χ.ταισμα νεοσσων στη φωλια,ταισμα στο χερι,πτεροροια,εκθεσεις, αναπαραγωγη ..

Υ.Γ.εννοειτε οτι η υπερβολη και η καταχρηση στις δοσολογιες δεν βοηθησε ποτε..

Υ.Γ.2 σε καποιο σχολιο πιο πανω διαβασα οτι η καρδερινα τρωει ετσι κι αλλιως τον αρακα και το καλαμποκι..
μην βιαζομαστε να ακυρωσουμε μια προσπαθεια που γινεται..ο αρακας και το καλαμποκι μπαινουν διοτι κρατανε υγρα με αποτελεσμα να κολλανε οι σκονες επανω και να τα παιρνει το πουλι στα σιγουρα..τα καλυτερα προσθετα να παρουμε,οποια εταιρια και να ειναι...σκονη δεν προκειτε να φανε οι αγαπημενες μας καρδερινες..οποτε προσθετουμε τα πιο πανω...ετσι τα πουλια εχουν εξτρα κινητρο(οχι βεβαια οτι αποτελει νεο)

----------


## οδυσσέας

είχε πάει κάποιος σε έναν γιατρό και του ζήτησε βιταμίνες η κάποιο συμπλήρωμα διατροφής για τα παιδιά του.
ο γιατρός του είπε ότι όλα αυτά τα σκευάσματα είναι ''χρωματιστά αλεύρια'' και του είπε τι φυσικές τροφές πρέπει να εντάξει στο διαιτολόγιο τους. 
το ίδιο του είπε και γυναικολόγος για την γυναίκα του όταν ήταν έγκυος και τον ρώτησε μήπως πρέπει να πάρει ασβέστιο η κάποιο συμπλήρωμα.

αν αυτό ισχύει για τα σκευάσματα των ανθρώπων, τότε τι να φανταστεί κάποιος, ότι γίνεται με τα σκευάσματα των πουλιών?

αν πας όμως σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα που πουλά τέτοια σκευάσματα, θα σε κάνουν να αισθανθείς ότι είναι θαύμα που ζεις χωρίς να παίρνεις σκευάσματα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντωνη δεν μας είπες πόσο καιρό τα χρησιμοποιείς? τι σε έκανε να διαλέξεις τα συγκεκριμένα? είδες κάποια διαφορά στα πουλιά? 
θα ήθελα να μας πεις επίσης πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι τα πουλιά σου παίρνουν όλα όσα γράφουν τα σκευάσματα.

----------


## jk21

> .η σειρα terra di cuma - geavet ειναι 100% φυτικη αρα μετα το περας της ημερομηνιας ληξης δεν χαλαει απλα εξασθενει η δραση τους..δεν ειναι χημικα προιοντα και δεν αποτελουν κινδυνο για τα πουλια μας..αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι το κραταμε κανα 6μηνο κι`ολας..
>  το detoxicum,και τα ornicuma R, Q, S και G δεν εχουν σταθερη δοσολογια ολο το χρονο..εξαρτατε απο την καθε περιοδο του χρονου και την κατασταση του πουλιου..


η αληθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση 

ολα τα προιοντα της σειρας εχουν συνθετικες πολυβιταμινες μεσα τους σε μικρο ή μεγαλυτερο βαθμο .οι οποιες φυσικα μετα απο ευλογο χρονο , καθορισμενο υποθετω απο την ιδια εταιρια με ημερομηνια ληξης προιοντος ,μειωνονται 

επισης οι φυτικες ουσιες ειναι και αυτες αλλοιωσιμες .συνηθως οχι επικινδυνες ,αλλα με μειωμενα τα δραστικα τους συστατικα σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο .τα βοτανα δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κατι χωρις ημερομηνια ληξης 

ας δουμε ομως τα προιοντα πιο αναλυτικα .

το  http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...20ORNI%20S.pdf  ornicuma s ειναι πολυβιταμινη για την πτεροροια και την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων με αυξημενη ποσοτητα και ειδη αμινοξεων .κατι αναλογο των mutavit και nekton s  .εχει σαν βαση την δεξτροζη (για ενεργεια αν ειναι απαραιτητη ... αλλα και για να ταιζει υπαρχοντες μυκητες (αν και σαν δοσολογια ενος συμπληρωματος διατροφης  ,ειναι ελαχιστη η ποσοτητα της οταν μπαινει στην αυγοτροφη ) ,εχει ομως και πρεβιοτικο (φρουκτολιγοζακχαριτες ) για να ταιζει και τα καλα βακτηρια πχ γαλακτοβακιλλους που ειναι εναντια στους παθογονους οργανισμους ...κατι που εχει βεβαια οικονομικοτερα το ανθος ορυζης γιωτης .στο σκευασμα υπαρχουν και τα βοτανα Herbal extracts: fenugreek 40.000mg, alpha alpha 20.000mg  αλλα το σκευασμα δεν παυει να ειναι μια κανονικη πολυβιταμινη

το http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...20ORNI%20R.pdf  ornicuma r ειναι για την αναπαραγωγη .στα θετικα του η υπαρξη και αργινινης αλλα και του εκχυλισματος ginseng που ισως εχει αποτελεσμα στη δημιουργια διαθεσης ζευγαρωματος .στον ανθρωπο υπαρχουν σχετικες αναφορες .ομως και αυτο ειναι βασικα συνθετικο συμπληρωμα διατροφης 

το http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...20ORNI%20G.pdf  ornicuma G ειναι ενα καθαρα συνθετικο συμπληρωμα διατροφης ,πληρη πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα  και μεταλλα -ιχνοστοιχεια εκτος απο βιταμινες ,αλλα  σε πιο μικρες ποσοτητες απο οτι στο ornicuma s  ,για να δινετα σαν πολυβιταμινη ολο το χρονο 

ομως καμμια απο αυτες δεν πρεπει να δινεται (τουλαχιστον στην προτεινομενη δοσολογια ) παραλληλα με μια αλλη .

παμε τωρα στα αλλα δυο που εινα περισσοτερο προιοντα προληψης ασθενειων ή και βοηθειας μετα απο ασθενεια ,με φυτικη βαση αλλα εχουν και αυτα πολυβιταμινη συνθετικη 

το ornicuma q  http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...20ORNI%20Q.pdf

εχει τα παρακατω βοτανα 

ORNICUMA Q PHYTOTERAPIC INGREDIENTS 
EXTRACT ACTIVITY 
Acerola  Antinflammatory; Immune system stimulation 
Echinacea  Immune system stimulation 
Blueberry  Blood vasa protection, antimicrobic, gastroprotettiva 
Ficus carica  Increases food digestion 
Red grape  Antiossidante, Antinflammatory 
Pineapple  Antinflammatory 
Grapeseeds  antimicrobic 
Aloe vera  antimicrobic, Immune system stimulation 
Propolis  antimicrobic, Antinflammatory, Immune system stimulation 
Betaglucans  Immune system stimulation 

αλλα και πολυβιταμινες (ειδικα βιταμινη Α και Ε ) που δεν επιδεχονται παραλληλη προσθηκη αλλου σκευασματος ,οταν το χορηγουμε


το detoxicum  http://www.geavet.com/pdf/PRODUCT%20...0DETOXICUM.pdf

εχει τα βοτανα 

DETOXICUM PHYTOTERAPIC INGREDIENTS 
EXTRACT ACTIVITY 
Milk thistle  High liver detoxicating 
Dandelion  Liver function stimulation; diuretic 
Artichoke  Liver protetion 
Graminis  Diuretic, detoxicating 
Rusco  Antinflammatory, improve blood circulation 
Alpha Alpha  Antinflammatory, antioxidant, diuretic 
Fenugreek  Tonic; Appetite stimulation


αλλα εχει εκτος απο βιταμινε Β και καποια αμινοξεα σε υψηλη ποσοτητα που εχουν και οι πληρεις πολυβιταμινες και δεν μπορει να δινεται μαζι με αλλες στην πληρη δοσολογια τους .ισως λιγο μειωμενες .αν σκεφτειτε οτι εχει  l-Lysine 10.000mg, l-Methionine 10.000mg,  l-Carnitine 10.000mg  ,δεν μπορουμε να δινουμε αλλο προιον που τις περιεχει πχ το ornicuma s γιατι κουραζουμε τα νεφρα στο να τα μεταβολισουν τα συγκεκριμενα αμινοξεα 


βεβαια με 13  ευρω τα 100 γρ  εγω θα εφτιαχνα σκευασμα με βοτανα ,με βαση οχι δεξτροζη που ειναι παμφθηνη και χωρις ουσια ,αλλα με γυρη μαγια μπυρας και ποσοτητα καποια πληρους πολυβιταμινης αλλα και σπεσιαλ βοτανα σε ποσοτητα 300-500γρ  ....

----------


## jk21

ας γινω και πιο συγκεκριμενος


γυρη 200 γρ γυρω στα 5-6 ευρω απο λαικη
ταραξακο 100γρ γυρω στα 2.5 ευρω απο καταστημα με βοτανα 
αγγιναρα (φυλλα ) 100 γρ γυρω στα 2.5 ευρω απο καταστημα με βοτανα 
πολυβιταμινη πληρης με αμινοξεα  (συσκευασιες των 20γρ -30 γρ γνωστων εταιριων κυκλοφορουν στα 5-6 ευρω ) αν και για μενα με γυρη σαν βαση  ή και μαγια μπυρας πχ της backs  800γρ γυρω στα 10 ευρω  

ειμαστε υπερκαλλυμενοι

για αθροιστε ποσα  και θα καταλαβαιτε .υπενθυμιζω οτι συμφωνα με το λινκ ο ταραξακος και η αγγιναρα ειναι στα 100γρ σκευασματος μονο  Dandelion 20.000mg Artichoke 20.000mg   δηλαδη απο 20γρ .βαζουμε  και λιγο αγκαθι μαριας το οποιο εχουμε σπασει και θρυμματισει με βαρυ μεταλλικο αντικειμενο και μετα αλεσει με τα υπολοιπα στο μουλτι 

και ειμαστε ετοιμοι σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα σε παρομοια τιμη και με γυρη -μαγια σαν βαση .ακομα και σκετη γυρη αρκει

----------


## antoninio

> Αντωνη δεν μας είπες πόσο καιρό τα χρησιμοποιείς? τι σε έκανε να διαλέξεις τα συγκεκριμένα? είδες κάποια διαφορά στα πουλιά? 
> θα ήθελα να μας πεις επίσης πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι τα πουλιά σου παίρνουν όλα όσα γράφουν τα σκευάσματα.


καταρχην φιλε Οδυσσεα σιγουρος δεν ειμαι ποτε και για τιποτα στη ζωη..στα 4 χρονια εκτροφης,τα τελευταια 3 χρησιμοποιω τα πιο πανω..εντονη διαφορα εχω δει στην πτεροροια,και εχω παρατηρησει στην αναπαραγωγη οτι ολα τα ζευγαρια παντα εφτιαχναν φωλια..σε καμια περιπτωση ομως 
δεν θα υποστηριξω οτι δεν ειχα προβληματα η απωλειες..παντα αντιμετωπιζω προβληματα..
απλα ξερω οτι δινω κατι φυτικο και προσπαθω και ελπιζω για το καλυτερο....ο λογος που τα διαλεξα ειναι οτι επειδη δεν εχω το χρονο να τρεχω στα βουνα και στα λαγκαδια να μεζευω βοτανα και τα λοιπα..ηταν οτι πιο κοντινο σε φυτικο βρηκα..εννοειτε οτι ειχα αμφιβολιες στην αρχη αλλα μια δοκιμη θα με επειθε..
σιγουρα αυτα που προτεινει ο JK21 ειναι σαφως καλυτερα ,ποιοτικοτερα και οικονομικοτερα  και δεν αμφιβαλω καθολου..
αφου λοιπον εμεινα ικανοποιημενος σιγα σιγα πηρα και βαζω ολη τη σειρα..τις δοσολογιες και τους συνδυασμους τους ξερω απο το προγραμμα που εχουν βγαλει πτηνιατροι..τωρα αν λενε ψεματα η ειναι λαθος....τι να σου πω...

----------


## Silentpanther

Τρελίαρης ο ιταλιανο χαχαχαχαχαχααχα ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

οταν σου τελειωσουν παντως ... εκει που πρεπει να τρεξεις ειναι η διπλασια αποσταση απο τα μαγαζια με βοτανα (ετοιμα αποξηραμενα ) στο κεντρο της αθηνας  :wink: 

παντως σε συγκριση με αλλα συνθετικα σκευασματα ,η προσθηκη βοτανων ειναι κατι πολυ θετικο για την συγκεκριμενη σειρα προιοντων !

----------


## Gardelius

_Εκτός του ότι ρίχνει ολη τη <σειρά> της εταιρείας που αναφέρεται και εσείς .... εχω ενα ερωτημα για αρχή!!! Τον αρακά αν χρησιμοποιηθεί μπορούμε να το πολτοποιήσουμε ή θέλει όπως είναι?_

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον πολτο . Αλλα και μερος ενος κεικ αν γινει ,πριν μπει στο μιγμα για να ψηθει ,πολτοποιημενος πρεπει να ειναι

----------


## οδυσσέας

τον αρακα μπορεις να τον βαλεις οπως ειναι αλλα καλυτερα να το πατησεις με ενα πιρουνι για να μπορει να το κρατα με το ποδι και να το φαει ποιο ευκολα και να μην του πεφτει κατω.

----------


## Gardelius

> τον αρακα μπορεις να τον βαλεις οπως ειναι αλλα καλυτερα να το πατησεις με ενα πιρουνι για να μπορει να το κρατα με το ποδι και να το φαει ποιο ευκολα και να μην του πεφτει κατω.


_Κώστα,...αυτο θελω να το δω!!!!! Στην αρχή ειπα να το περάσω στο μούλτι αλλα μετα λεω...μήπως δεν <κάνει τίποτα> που λεμε έτσι.!!! Αλλα αυτό δεν το ήξερα!!!!_

----------


## antoninio

..εγω τον αρακα τον καταψυχω και μετα τον βαζω στο multi..τον περναω 2 φορες και στο τελος θρυματισμενος μπαινει στη καταψυξη..μετα βγαζω λιγο λιγο και ξεπαγωνει πολυ γρηγορα..δεν μενει τιποτα ...ειναι πιο ευκολο για τα πουλια να τον φανε θρυμματισμενο..εκτος απο αυτο ανακατευεται τελεια με τα αλλα προσθετα..

----------

